# Police Story now on RTV



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.myretrotv.com/prog_schedules/WMFP.pdf

week nights 2100 on Retro TV!! One of the best cop shows ever. I stubled upon last night while chanel surfing at the firehouse. Glad it is on before bed time


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I started DVRing it. I used to watch it when I was younger on A&E. I just can't get into the show. Plus RTV changed their whole line up removing staples like Emergency!, Adam-12 and Dragnet (which I watch then I wake up) and replacing it with older odd ball shows. Most TV shows that are mad before the mid 60s that aren't comedies or westerns I can't handle. 

Plus they have highway to heaven on and no more knight rider in place of that is highway to heaven which is allready on INSP.


----------

